# [Heisec] Windows 8 speichert Passwörter in der Cloud



## Newsfeed (16 Dezember 2011)

Passwörter sind nach wie vor ein sicherer Zugriffschutz – wenn man sie richtig einsetzt. Dafür soll künftig Windows sorgen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

